# Dunlop rubber saddle care



## Aelxmodeaus (Nov 28, 2016)

Has anyone used Brooks Proofide on a rubberized saddle?
I know its spectacular on leather, but I'm curious what the results would be like on a dull Dunlop. 

Thanks!


----------



## bricycle (Nov 28, 2016)

Welcome to the CABE!


----------



## gtflyte (Nov 28, 2016)

I have used and still use John Deer Ultra Guard  on all rubber items.Like the label states restores old and keeps new looking new.



Not a shiny finish but great product.
Thanks Gt


----------



## bricycle (Nov 28, 2016)

Ultra Guard does work great!


----------



## Aelxmodeaus (Nov 29, 2016)

Thanks guys! I'll give this a shot. 
I'm not necessarily looking for a shine. I just happen to have a bunch of Proofide on hand.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 29, 2016)

Brooks Proofide won't do you any good - 303 Protectant is a good one. 
The combination of water and UV is what cracks rubber - this will keep both out


----------



## Aelxmodeaus (Dec 5, 2016)

bulldog1935 said:


> Brooks Proofide won't do you any good - 303 Protectant is a good one.
> The combination of water and UV is what cracks rubber - this will keep both out



This looks like it might be more difficult to find. But there is a marine dealer near my shop. I'll check it out. 
Thanks!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 5, 2016)

you're welcome - I use this to wax PE kayaks, clean up bike tire sidewalls, gum brake hoods hoods - any plastics and rubber.  
One maker of white leather handlebar wrap recommends to use this product only on the white leather.


----------

